# ma=wir?



## Toadie

Is it true that in Bavarian German the word "wir" has gone from wir -> mir -> ma?

Also, is it true that the infinitives are usually just pronounced stem-*a*?

Danke


----------



## Whodunit

Toadie said:


> Is it true that in Bavarian German the word "wir" has gone from wir -> mir -> ma?


 
Yes, that's true. And Bavarian German is not the only dialect in which _mir/ma/mar_ is used instead of _wa/wir/war_. 



> Also, is it true that the infinitives are usually just pronounced stem-*a*?


 
I'm not sure I understand that question. Would you mind elaborating upon it or explaining it a bit more? Do you mean that _finden_ is pronounced as _finden_ or that _heißen_ sounds like _hoaßn_? If it's the latter, then I must tell that it depends on the verb.


----------



## Toadie

No, I've heard people say "ma geha" as opposed to "ma gehen".  For some reason I think my mind may simply be playing tricks on me.


----------



## martl

Toadie said:


> No, I've heard people say "ma geha" as opposed to "ma gehen".  For some reason I think my mind may simply be playing tricks on me.


"ma geha" would be swabian. Bavarians (Oberbayern) would say "mia genga".
Theres also "Geh' ma" which would mean "lets go"


----------



## Toadie

Why can't there just be one German...


----------



## martl

Toadie said:


> Why can't there just be one German...


bah now that would be boring


----------



## Kajjo

Toadie said:


> Why can't there just be one German...


Don't worry. Everyone understands standard German and most people will speak somewhat close to standard German as soon as they recognise that you are a foreigner.

It's the same with English accents, by the way, they are sometimes pretty difficult to understand, too!

Kajjo


----------



## Toadie

But of course, I don't think English accents are difficult to understand 

The thing is, too my knowledge, English dialects are nothing compared to German dialects.  

English "dialects" are closer to accents in my opinion, than dialects.


----------



## starrynightrhone

martl said:


> Theres also "Geh' ma" which would mean "lets go"


 
Or also just simply: *Gemma!* 
Southern Austria


----------



## RivkaS

Toadie said:


> Why can't there just be one German...


Because historically there were dosens of little German states - so we made it to one state, one currency and the only thing left to show national pride in your village is the language!


----------



## Voxy

Toadie said:


> But of course, I don't think English accents are difficult to understand
> 
> ...



Who says so? (I guess this is a bloody slant of a native.)
Never been in Scotland, never been in Texas, never been in Wales,
never been in San Fransisco? Just to name a few. I can't say
that was all amuseing. And I consider myself as being able to
understand 9 of 10. But being there I've got only a fraction of that.
So much for English accents. Do you know what I mean. 

Voxy


----------



## gangsta

I always tell me friends "Geh' ma." I live in Vienna, so i just wanted to ask if you Germans (northern Germans let's say) would ever use such a term, or even understand it.


----------



## Voxy

gangsta said:


> I always tell me friends "Geh' ma." I live in Vienna, so i just wanted to ask if you Germans (northern Germans let's say) would ever use such a term, or even understand it.



Nein, den Ausdruck würde ich nicht benutzen, höchstens auf eine
(selbst-)ironische Art. Und auch nur dann, wenn Süddeutsche gerade 
um mich herum sind.

Ich würde ihn dennoch immer verstehen.

Voxy


----------



## Kajjo

gangsta said:


> I always tell me friends "Geh' ma." I live in Vienna, so i just wanted to ask if you Germans (northern Germans let's say) would ever use such a term, or even understand it.


Ich kenne den Ausdruck durch Urlaubsaufenthalte in Österreich und Südtirol, aber in Norddeutschland würde den Ausdruck niemals jemand verwenden und er ist so gerade am Rande der Verständlichkeit. Wenn Personen mit deutlich bayrischem oder österreichischem Dialekt so etwas sagen, dann würde man es wohl sofort verstehen, aber wenn hochdeutsche Sprecher das sagen würden -- wohl kaum. Es liegt dann einfach nicht im Erwartungshorizont.

Kajjo


----------



## starrynightrhone

Kajjo said:


> Wenn Personen mit deutlich bayrischem oder österreichischem Dialekt so etwas sagen, dann würde man es wohl sofort verstehen, aber wenn hochdeutsche Sprecher das sagen würden -- wohl kaum. Es liegt dann einfach nicht im Erwartungshorizont.


 
Aber wenn ÖsterreicherInnen hochdeutsch sprechen sagen sie ja auch nicht "geh ma" oder "gemma"!


----------



## Kajjo

starrynightrhone said:


> Aber wenn ÖsterreicherInnen hochdeutsch sprechen sagen sie ja auch nicht "geh ma" oder "gemma"!


Nein? Mensch, welch' grenzüberschreitende Möglichkeiten der Kommunikation sich hier eröffnen!

Kajjo


----------



## gangsta

Ich finde das so komisch. Als ich in Hamburg war (und zwar so vor einem Monat), hat jeder mich gefragt ob ich aus Bayern komme. Ich habe vieles gesagt, was man normalerweise nie in Norddeutschland sagen wuerde. Und ich bin so gewoehnt "servus" und "wurscht" zu sagen.

"Schau ma mal" habe ich auch gesagt, aber ich wurde verstanden.


----------



## starrynightrhone

gangsta said:


> Als ich in Hamburg war (und zwar so vor einem Monat), hat jeder mich gefragt ob ich aus Bayern komme.


 
Ein schönes Kompliment für einen non-native speaker, nicht?

I'd be flattered


----------



## Voxy

Kajjo said:


> Ich kenne den Ausdruck durch Urlaubsaufenthalte in Österreich und Südtirol, aber in Norddeutschland würde den Ausdruck niemals jemand verwenden und er ist so gerade am Rande der Verständlichkeit. Wenn Personen mit deutlich bayrischem oder österreichischem Dialekt so etwas sagen, dann würde man es wohl sofort verstehen, aber wenn hochdeutsche Sprecher das sagen würden -- wohl kaum. Es liegt dann einfach nicht im Erwartungshorizont.
> 
> Kajjo


Kajjo,  was ist ein _"hochdeutscher Sprecher"_? Ein deutscher Sprecher 
der in den Bergen lebt?  (Sorry, couldn't resist.)

Im Ernst, das Argument, dass besagter Ausdruck, verwendet von einem
ansonsten dialektfreien Sprecher, nicht im Erwartungshorizont eines
Norddeutschen liegt, finde ich sehr gut - und zutreffend.
(Es lohnt sich bestimmt weiter über das Phänomen der Erwartung
innerhalb der Kommunikation nachzudenken.)

Voxy


----------



## Kajjo

gangsta said:


> "Schau ma mal" habe ich auch gesagt, aber ich wurde verstanden.


Ja, warum auch nicht? Natürlich verstehen fast alle Deutschen alle Akzente. Starke Dialekte vielleicht nicht vollständig, aber ich glaube kaum, daß Du so extremen Varianten ausgesetzt bist.

Viel Spaß weiterhin!

Kajjo


----------



## Voxy

starrynightrhone said:


> Ein schönes Kompliment für einen non-native speaker, nicht?
> ...


*räusper*


----------



## gangsta

Ja total ein schoenes Kompliment! Aber als wir weiter gesprochen haben, ist Ihnen aufgefallen, dass ich auf keinen Fall ein echter Deutschsprachiger cooler Mensch bin!


----------



## floridasnowbird

martl said:


> "ma geha" would be swabian.


 
What about "mir ganget" ?​


----------



## martl

floridasnowbird said:


> What about "mir ganget" ?​


Wuerttembergisch. 
Ich bin jetzt kein Schwäbischexperte, "Ma geha" könnte Richtung Allgäu/Alemannen daheim sein. Wie die Langform "mir sand ganget"


----------

